# wanting to relocate to dubai



## cathpm (Sep 10, 2007)

I am looking for a job in duai and i am CCNA CCNP cisco certified engimeer, anyone please help


----------



## LesJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Cathpm, Call Ian Stammers at RP International. They are a headhunting firm based in Internet City specialising in Technology, IT and Telecoms. His number is +971 4391 0404. I am moving out in 2 weeks time and found him really helpful.

Cheers
Les


----------



## cathpm (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks les. Does he have an email address so that i can send him mail. Calling from Zim to be a problem.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Cathpm, and good luck in your job hunt. I'm sure you will get lots of help here.


----------

